

My open source brain data - mattangriffel
https://medium.com/@mattangriffel/afa45dd83246

======
mrfusion
I'd suggest to record all of the foods you eat each day. Just a quick list.
Also total calories would be interesting, and exercise.

I tracked diet, and my estimates of mental functions for a while and
surprisingly found that strawberries increased my mood considerably. Of course
I could just be bad at statistics :-(

~~~
epaladin
Did you harbor affection for strawberries beforehand?

~~~
mrfusion
I guess I've always liked them. Do you think that would make a difference?

I noticed they're high in vitamin C so I was thinking maybe it was related to
that.

~~~
epaladin
Vitamin C is in so many things now that it seems unlikely that the additional
vitamin c in strawberries would have much of an effect. There's a lot of
positive benefit of long-term consistent consumption of various fruits (such
as the study that showed an association between blueberries and brain health)
but for such an effect on mood in the short term it could be that you just
like them :). But hey, if it works, it works!

~~~
mrfusion
Well at the time I was dieting pretty hard, so it might be possible to have
had a short term deficiency of vitamin C. But good.

If I recall I did a correlation analysis, between foods and mood and
strawberries related jumped out strongly.

~~~
derefr
Strawberries contain serotonin! This is pretty well-studied; it's hypothesized
they do it because serotonin in the gut acts as a laxative, causing you to
expel the strawberry seeds without digesting them.

If the serotonin manages to make it into your bloodstream (e.g. if your gut
bacteria don't want it, and your stomach pH isn't low enough to destroy it,
and your gut permeability is high) then you'll certainly get a mood boost.

------
butler14
It's an interesting test for sure. I do similar with brain training on the
3DS, and though I've always been mindful of the various factors affecting my
performance, I've never gone the effort of mapping them vs. my results.

As noted, as long as you don't start drawing any conclusions before you've
played consistently to eliminate practice effects (getting better at the
games) as best you can, it's fairly interesting and valuable stuff.

------
smanuel
Cool project. I think it would be really cool if you try to interpolate some
EEG data (collected through MyndPlay, Emotiv or sth else).

~~~
ehurrell
This would definitely elevate this project to something really noteworthy,
I've a friend who works with EEG data who would absolutely love this. Chances
are the data would be too noisy to be useful (from experience this is one of
the biggest problems with collecting data from the human brain, there's a lot
going on) but you never know til you experiment.

------
mattangriffel
Hey all, author here. What I'd really like is feedback from statisticians /
cognitive scientists about better / less biased ways to perform these tests
and the analysis.

